# Clomid 1st cycle, OPKs negative. Please help??



## cushion (Nov 28, 2006)

Guys, sorry to be a pest but I am giving in and posting this question hoping someone can help.

I'm on my first cycle of Clomid (100mg - Consultant said no point starting lower) now CD18. I've been doing OPKs since CD11 (initially with first morning urine, now mid afternoon) and, so far, no surge. I'm going a bit crazy  (that's putting it mildly - I'm sure you can all appreciate) thinking that I'm never going to ovulate.

I've no real idea what my "usual" cycle length is as my last one was 13 years ago before starting the pill, but I think it was about 30-32 days.

It really is getting me down, not knowing if I should bin the OPKs or not.

I think I'm also getting quite low. CD 4-6 was terrible, I was having paranoid delusions. The paranoia is better now but I spent most of last night in tears and can't concentrate on anything other than ovulation, cycles, clomid, pregnancy, failure, etc.

I know I'm going on a bit but please can someone tell me if I should keep doing OPKs or not and when should I expect to ovulate.

Thanks for reading my rant.

Cush x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi

I'm not sure I can help but wanted to send you a  .  I would have thought that you should have ovulated by now but we are all different, I ovulated CD17 when I was on Clomid, I was the same as you and had no idea about cycle length etc range between 27 and 59 days.  Also you could have ovulated and the OPK's just not picked it up, they don't work for everyone...

Sorry your feeling   but try to keep you chin up...  

Thinking of you...

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

just wanted to add the latest I ever got a +OPK was CD21 cos I ovulate quite late in my cycle....do you have any ovulation pain or EWCM?


----------



## hogglebird (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Cush and everybody else.

I used OPK religiously from day 9 to about day 24 on both cycles of Clomid.  I found that I got a surge on Day 20/21 both times.  I used some of the internest but mainly clearblue.  I know many people say that you shouldn't use them, but I swear by them for me (even though I do have PCOS).  I got a BPF last week and I am sure we wouldn't have done the dirty deed at the right time, if it hadn't of been for a +OPK.

They are obviously not right for everybody- but not bad for me.

Good luck, fingers crossed

Mel


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i Cushion

I could never really get to grips with opk's they didnt seem to work for me, but the latest I ov'd was CD20.  Just try to get plenty of  in anyway - are you having any other symptoms of ov?  I used to get low back ache, ovary twinges and frequent peeing.

don't let it get you down, they don't work for everyone

  xxx

PS.  Hi Bev - lovely to see you chick.  Alex is as adorable as ever


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Cushion

Just want to send you a hug really, sounds as though you need one  .

I used OPK's for years even though I didn't find then to be completely reliable - some months I had a surge and other nothing - even though blood tests and scans had shown that I ovulated.  I think they are best used with afternoon urine, but try not to let it get to you too much as they don't work for everyone and as I said I don't think they are 100% reliable. 

As the others have said I would just try to get as much BMS as possible.

Good luck to you.

Jane xxx


----------



## cushion (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks, everyone.

Your comments and hugs have been well received and appreciated.

Now CD 19 and OPK still negative but hopeful that might still change in the next 48 hrs.

Yesterday I was peeing every hour or so and felt very bloated but no sign of EWCM.

As for lots of BMS - DH is finding the new psychotic, tearful, irrational me a bit scary. Managed this morning, tho' AND treated myself to a lie-in.

But, told one of my bosses to f**k off this afternoon - thankfully managed to apologise to him and make up an excuse about losing the rag for other reasons. Hmmm - think I need to chill out.

So, I'll keep you all posted. Am to have blood tests CD 21 and 28 to check for Ovulation. 

Much love and thanks for your replies,

Cush xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. Just wanted to say that the latest +ive OPK I've had has been on CD25, so don't give up. And don't let the   clomid get you down - it may give you your dream.  

Good luck!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

To be honest I would ditch the OPKs as they're not always reliable, especially if you have PCOS or are on clomid, are expensive and become way too obsessive...I've seen 2 different fertility specialists & neither rate them !!

OPKs detect the LH surge...if you have PCOS then this usually means you have hormone imbalance which is normally related to high LH which is why OPKs can give inaccurate readings.  Clomid can give false positive readings.

You should use OPKs in the afternoon, from around 12-2pm onwards (not like hpts)...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## cushion (Nov 28, 2006)

Rosie & Minxy,

Thanks for your input. I've now finished two packets of Clearblue OPKs with no LH surge detected and have decided not to buy any more.  

I think I'm normally a tad obsessive but have become HUGELY obsessive with peeing on the OPK sticks so I need to break the habit and get off them. Man, it's addictive, isn't it? 

Also, missed my blood test for CD21 progesterone today - think I should be able to have it done on Monday tho'.

The next problem I have is deciding what day to do HPT on! I liked the idea of "knowing when" I'd ovulated, partially in order to get some BMS in but also 'cos it would have told me when to do a HPT.
 

So, my obsession with OPK sticks is going to turn into an obsession with HPT sticks in about 2 weeks!!!

Consultant advised waiting until CD40 - WHAT!!!!! (Obviously a man)

Anyway, I best be off. Looking forward to phantom morning sickness once more.

Love, 

cush xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

cushion said:


> Also, missed my blood test for CD21 progesterone today - think I should be able to have it done on Monday tho'.


Having your progesterone tested on cd21 assumes you ovulated on cd14. Progesterone peaks at 7dpo which is ideally when it should be tested. Obviously if you're not sure when you ovulated this can cause a bit of a problem !! Having tested even a day or so out, either earlier or later than 7dpo can give inaccurate results....

Anyway, wishing you lots of luck
Take care
Natasha


----------

